# whippet v italian greyhound



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

thought I'd best start my own post as I got curious after someone mentioned something on another. 

What is difference between whippets and Italian greyhound in terms of:

physical size 
temperament

eg would a IG on the tall end be as big as a very small whippet? would there be any difference in temperament? Would a bigger IG still be more likely to get broken bones easier than a very small whippet? 

Would a small whippet still be alot lighter than say a staffy even though the whippet was taller? 

I'm deciding whether what I'm looking for is a 'small breed' or just a dog that would be lighter than my two so it would be easier for me to manage in its old age. 

As my situation with Inca has really made me aware of how much a struggle it is with a bigger old dog given my mobility problems too...so I'm looking at breeds that are not necessarily small height wise but usually alot lighter than my two (@18-20kg), but not too fragile to cope with running alongside a mobility scooter and a border collie.

I've also heard the term 'Lurcher' but not sure what the difference is between a lurcher and a whippet and what size they are usually? 

Thanks


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Not sure on the small whippet - italian greyhound front - IG's are very small, light dogs indeed though. 

I can help with the lurcher question though - a lurcher is not a pure bred dog, it is usually a cross between a sight hound and another breed - so for example you get collie crosses, terrier crosses, and even bull breed crosses - usually crossed with a greyhound or a whippet, or just another lurcher. As such their size and weight varies greatly, they can be little, or as big as a greyhound. Their looks vary as do their traits depending on the cross.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes Lurchers vary greatly. For example my Tyler could technically be considered a Lurcher, but he's not a common mix ( Whippet/Lab and Saluki apparently ) He has the most absolutely amazing temperament and is very undemanding in all aspects of his life. He's also not as tall as many Lurchers, and I guess that comes from the Lab & Whippet in him.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Size wise an italian greyhound is much smaller and lighter than a whippet. In the UK the breed standard says 13-15" although they are getting a little taller now. They are much lighter than a whippet my smallest whippet bitch is about 10kg but even Willow who is a whippet x IG and looks like a tiny whippet in his build is only 7kg.

Temperament wise whippets are much calmer and more laid back than a IG. I used to know someone who always described italian greyhounds as demented fleas they are also compared with whippets on speed they are very active little dogs.

They are a little like marmite people either love them or hate them. They do however have the same instinct to hunt as a whippet or any other sight hound I use flexi leads for mine and at the moment the squirrels are driving them mad and I'm surprised I haven't got arms 6ft long.

If you are concidering owning an IG you need to do plenty of research and not by from the breeders who advertise on the puppy sales sites some are good breeders but some aren't and the prices are often very inflated. I've seen them advertised for £1500 and more. Also some lines carry leg breaks and I was warned to watch out for epilepsy when I bought mine.

Lurchers come in any size they are a cross between any sight hound and another breed usually a terrier or a working breed such as a collie so they can literally be smaller than a whippet to as big as a wolf hound. A longdog is a cross between 2 sight hounds such as a whippet cross greyhound. Even my little Willow at 16" tall is techincally a lurcher as he is a cross between a whippet and an italian greyhound so is a sight hound cross.

Buck is an italian greyhound he is 14" to the shoulder and weighs less than 5kg


Buck standing


Freyja who is probably one of my smallest whippet at 18" and weighing 10kg


Here is Willow IG x whippet 16" and Poppy who is at the bigger end of whippet bitches being 19.5" no idea of her weight as she is a bit of a pudding and on a diet but I would say easily13-14 kg and little Buck


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I can see why they the IG are so fragile if he is only 5kg but 14" to the shoulder..explains why their frame is so thin and their legs.

I like willows blue-grey colouring, he's a nice height but low weight would he be as susceptible to easily broken legs as Buck?

I didn't know that about a lurcher..so a collie x whippet or staffy x whippet would be considered as a lurcher?

I always thought Inca had whippet in her or something due to her deep chest and long legs. I wondered if she was lab x whippet but was told she was lab x collie when I got her from the rescue 13yrs ago...though she was only 4 months old then maybe they were guessing and it was more obvious when she got to full size.

A young Inca fully grown










She did seem to grow funny her paws looked too big for her and her legs shot up before her body started growing so she looked like this odd puppy on long legs for a bit until she started filling out in the body too!  I don't know if she had been considered a lurcher.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Willow is a lot more sturdy than Buck he is mostly IG only 1/16th whippet. His mother only had 2 pups and both are taller than a pure IG. He loves to run and to jump he would have been an ideal dog for agility and I have had people who do it try to get me to try it with him. We have done the have a go agility at fun shows and he does see saws A frames and dog walks with no encouragement at all. He really is a fun dog to have around.

Obviously being a cross bred you would have no idea what the result would be his mother looks and is the size of a pure IG but is a cross and his dad was a pure IG, Willow just seemed to grow and grow he was no bigger than a chihuahua at 12 weeks.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Inca looks like a collie x lab to me, she is a lovely looking dog . her chest isn't as deep as my Collie x springer. I think a lot of border collies can be quite deep chested and tucked tummy, which certainly accounts for the speed my dog can run at.
we met an Italian greyhound on a walk in the Summer, and it was tiny.
As far as looking for a breed to run along side your scooter, would you not be better looking at a breed with a lower prey drive.


----------



## Tinkerbell01 (Oct 18, 2014)

HappyWag said:


> Inca looks like a collie x lab to me, she is a lovely looking dog . her chest isn't as deep as my Collie x springer. I think a lot of border collies can be quite deep chested and tucked tummy, which certainly accounts for the speed my dog can run at.
> we met an Italian greyhound on a walk in the Summer, and it was tiny.
> As far as looking for a breed to run along side your scooter, would you not be better looking at a breed with a lower prey drive.


I was looking at smaller breeds to be JJ's companion after Inca passed (she's now 13yrs old) most of the dogs in the small dogs group are terriers which also have high prey drive?

Is there a list anywhere of dogs that have low or no prey drive?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Tinkerbell01 said:


> I was looking at smaller breeds to be JJ's companion after Inca passed (she's now 13yrs old) most of the dogs in the small dogs group are terriers which also have high prey drive?
> 
> Is there a list anywhere of dogs that have low or no prey drive?


Has my account been hacked????


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Small lurchers are often whippet x terrier so pure whippet is likely calmer option.

I would think a little short leg staffy would take up less room on footplate than leggier whippet x staffy but it could probably trot alongside scooter on lead fine being more athletic. My lurcher is staffy x greyhound so is a bigger version (23" 28kg), she also has a big dollop of staffy whereas many lurchers its not a straight cross but a mix. She's very people oriented & cuddly, is bit more responsive than my greyhounds who have typical sighthound "what's in it for me?" attitude. 
My Pru









Buddy another bull type lurcher & Maisie collie lurcher 









Prey drive really depends on the individual dog & can also vary with situation too hence why a working lurcher (or ex-racing greyhound) can sometimes live with cats or be trained to work around ferrets & livestock. However as a type sighthounds are more prone to occassional bogging off after something & can spot movement much further than we can.
There are whippet & lurcher specific rescues who know there dog's & common breed traits so can match adopter with most suitable as not all the same & many folk select purely on looks (bedlington whippets have that typical rough coat lurcher look but aren't easiest mix being smart & high energy) . If curious about different types of lurchers, have a look on lurcher link or Home | GREYHOUND GAP


----------

